# مشكلة بالثلاجة تشتغل وتتوقف



## been (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لدي مشكلة بالثلاجة
تشتغل شوية وتتوقف 
واحيانا تعمل تكة صغيرة ولاتشتغل 
والبرودة قليلة


----------



## been (9 مارس 2010)

وينكم شباب


----------



## amreg (9 مارس 2010)

أخى العزيز

سأحاول المساعدة قدر الإمكان و أريدك أن تجرب الأتى و تخبرنى بالنتيجة

1 - تقول أن البرودة ضعيفة و التلاجة تعمل وقت قصير ثم تفصل فهل يكون الموتور ساخن جدا عندما تفصل؟
2- و إذا كانت الإجابة أن الموتور ساخن جدا عندما تفصل الثلاجة ، جرب أن توقفها حتى يبرد الموتور تماما و شغل و أنظر هل تعمل لفترة طويلة هذه المرة قبل أن تبدأ فى الفصل و التوصيل مرة أخرى؟
3 - و سؤال أخر متى تم تركيب موتور جديد للثلاجة و ما هى آخر مرة جرت صيانة لها و ماذا تم فى هذه الصيانة إذا كنت تذكر طبعا؟
4 - و ما هو نوع الثلاجة ؟
5 - كاوتش الباب سليم ؟

و أنا فى انتظار ردك 

أخوك عمرو


----------



## been (9 مارس 2010)

اخوي عمر
اولا كاوتش الباب سليم
نوعها لم اعرف لكن مكتوب aeg باب واح
تركيب المانور لم اذكر ولكن كانت في مكان وشغالة تمام يمكن 3 او 4 سنوات وممكن اكثر بدون صيانة
ولكن بعد مانقلناها اشتغلت كم يوم وجات المشكلة

الان الثلاجة اسمع تكة صغيرة ولم تشتغل حطيت يدي على الكمبرسر وجدته ساخن جدا وفصلت الكهرباء عنها 
وبجرب بعد مايبرد الكمبرسر اشغلها


----------



## اشرف 66 (9 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز صاحب المشكله

طالما سمعت تكه بعنى تكه اوفرلوت يعنى الماتور مش شغال صح

اما الريليه عطلان 

و اما الماتور محروووووووووووووووووووووق

لابد من فنى تبريد يشووف تلاجتك

شكرا لك اخى


----------



## amreg (9 مارس 2010)

ضرورى ألا تعمل التلاجة مباشرة بعد نقلها و قد يكون هذا هو سبب المشكلة، المهم إذا دارت الثلاجة بدون فصل متكرر بعد برودة الكمبرسور يعنى الأوفرلود و الريلاى بلا مشاكل و أيضا الكمبرسور لم يحترق لكن ربما ضعيف ، أنا فى انتظار النتيجة ، و ما هى حالة التبريد هل التبريد ضعيف أم معدوم؟


----------



## been (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخوي اشرف


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (9 مارس 2010)

طالما تسمع تكه كما قال الأخ أشرف 66 معني ذلك أوفر لود راجع تبريد وتهوية المكان حول الكمبرسر ربما يكون لايصل تهويه كافيه ـ بعض الثلاجات يركب مروحه بجوار الكمبرسر لتبريده


----------



## اشرف 66 (9 مارس 2010)

العوضى داود محمد

كلامك صح فى منو بس اخى الكريم احنا الان ما دخلنا ف فصل الصييف الحار

اعتقد ع الاخ صاحب المشكله ان يستشير فنى تبريد و اول شى يغير الريليه ممكن يكون معلق من النقل 

اتمنى ما يكون الماتور محرووق و لكن هذة هى الاجابه على سؤالك اخى

شكرا لكم


----------



## been (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخواني
انا سويت فحص لل ريليه والاوفرلود بالاميتر طلع سليم
اضن المشكلة في الكمبرسر او الفريون مافي 
سؤال : اذا كان لايوجد فريون هل يشتغل الكمبرسر
ثانيا : ممكن طريقة لفحص الكمبرسر


----------



## Tanuf3737 (10 مارس 2010)

صاحبي راعي المشكلة عندك الثيرموستات عطلانة اي انه لم تفصل وتخلي الكبريسور شغال طول الوقت ويعمل ثلج في المبخر والهيتر لا يكفي لاذابة الثلج بس اريد منك ان تعمل كلاتي:
1- تفصل الثلاجة لمدة ساعه او اكثر ثم تعاود ان تشغلها وتلاحظ الثلاجة 
2- لاحظ المروحه الثلاجة في غرفت الفريزير هل تعمل او لا 
وووووووووووافينا ب الاخبار


----------



## been (10 مارس 2010)

جربت فصلتها يوم كاملة 
وعند تشغيلها اشتغلت لمدة 5 ثواني تقريبا وفصلت وبعد الفصل ب 5 ثواني تقريبا اسمع تكة صغيره كأنها الاوفرلود
هل الريليه يعمل صوت ام الاوفرلود

اريد طريقة لمعرفة حالة الكمبرسر شغال ام لا بواسطة الاميتر


----------



## اشرف 66 (11 مارس 2010)

يا عمى الحج الماتور عندك محرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## Tanuf3737 (11 مارس 2010)

*صباح الخير*

صاحبي عندك احتمالين يا ان الكبريسور محروق يا ان الريليه عطلان واكثر شي الريليه عطلان حاول ان تستبدله بواحد جديد بنفس المواصفات


----------



## amreg (11 مارس 2010)

الماتور محروق


----------



## been (11 مارس 2010)

طيب ايش الطريقة لفحص الكمبرسر للتاكد من انه محروق


----------



## snow man (12 مارس 2010)

I could be there is blockage


----------



## محمد عواشرة (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

المشكلة 
في الكمبريسر 

وتحياتي لك


----------

